# ASA second shoot announced



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

last year was enough for me , ibo bound. maybe they will change the shoot times to first light in the morning.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

this will last about 1 yr, then mike will change it because he is a buisness man not a archer when buisness is not good,meaning the shooter totals will be down too many long trips and nobody will want to make the same trip 2 times in 1 yr


----------



## KMckie786 (Jan 26, 2009)

Not looking forward to traveling to the same place twice but ... Hey ... we got somewhere to shoot so I aint barkin too much.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think I'll be making that trip twice. IMHO it might have been a better choice to look someplace near Tennessee or North Carolina area. Not looking forward to driving down there and then turning around and driving down to Paris.
I agree with blackncamo about this maybe lasting a year. Nice place to shoot, but why twice in one year.
Oh well. ASA has to do what they do and I have to do what I want to do.


----------



## Double B (Feb 20, 2007)

KMckie786 said:


> Not looking forward to traveling to the same place twice but ... Hey ... we got somewhere to shoot so I aint barkin too much.


x2!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

No trying to compete for shooter of the year for me I was planning on going to all the shoots but Texas and now it looks like Texas and west Monroe ! I am still happy with the ASA best organization around for TRUE competitive 3D!


----------



## <COPE> (Jan 19, 2009)

instead of another shoot there, they should try a shoot more to the north somewhere so i dont have to go as far...lol


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

3Dblackncamo said:


> this will last about 1 yr, then mike will change it because he is a buisness man not a archer when buisness is not good,meaning the shooter totals will be down too many long trips and nobody will want to make the same trip 2 times in 1 yr


I would like to think that is true, but the classic numbers were way down and apparently the answer to that is not only to return there but do it twice. Go figure.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

I'll be there loved the shoot location. Classic #'s were down due to the hot temps all over the U.S.. There is always a gripe to far for me to travel well change the location to somewhere else then you have a another group that will have the same gripe. So you can't please everyone and you can't make all the shoots short drives for everyone its just impossible.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I loved the classic shoot in Monroe, even though it was a 12 hr drive for Gert and I. We plan on making all of the shoots again this year, If we miss one it will be texas.... Looking forward to the start of a new asa season.


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

okarcher said:


> I'll be there loved the shoot location. Classic #'s were down due to the hot temps all over the U.S.. There is always a gripe to far for me to travel well change the location to somewhere else then you have a another group that will have the same gripe. So you can't please everyone and you can't make all the shoots short drives for everyone its just impossible.


True, there is always a group that will think it is too far. From a business perspective however, when you have the classic shoot were some folks are saying that it is too far and your attendance is good, then you move it, and a different group says it's too far but attendance numbers are sigificantly down, what sense does it make to have 2 shoots at that sight? I do not believe that the temps had as much to do with the attendance as some would have you believe. I think the problem is that gas isn't getting any cheaper, but the shoots are getting farther for some. I agree that it is a good site. I personally think it is better than some of the other sites on the ASA circuit. But alot of folks that I have talked with from E TN, KY, E GA, SC, NC, and VA all are now looking at the schedule and saying "I can't afford to go that far west 3 times." Most are looking at it like they are already eliminated from any possibilty of competing for SOY because they know they can not make that many shoots. May be a good time for everyone to quite worrying about whether ASA intends to increase the speed limits and start thinking about maybe reducing the number of scores required to contend for SOY. I know someone will say that isn't the reason to be shooting, but the truth is if folks really don't care about how competitve they are then they would just stay at home and shoot local tourneys for fun. Just my $.02.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Part of the problem last year with the Classic numbers was the overlap with NFAA on the same weekend. That has been changed this year.


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind I do believe Texas has had the best attendance for like three years in a row. Not sure about last year and being OK and TX having the two largest federations it looks like he has made a business decision. I think it is great that they made strides making the travels a little less one sided. For all us out west we travel a ton of miles each year. My only wish is that it could of been little further north like MO for the Northern guys to get a break. It really is not that big of deal for me either way we gonna try our best to make it to all of them wherever they hold them.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Cutting down the # of shoots for SOY would be fine with me. I'd like to shoot for SOY myself but it does get expensive, giving the guys who have the $$ and time an advantage when it comes to SOY. Still can't please everyone and never will!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

3rdplace said:


> Part of the problem last year with the Classic numbers was the overlap with NFAA on the same weekend. That has been changed this year.


It's been that way for the last couple of years. Glad to see ASA make the change and not step on NFAA Nationals.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I am glad it's finalized but not happy about location was gonna shoot 6 of 7 next year depending in this location now I will probably only shoot 2!


----------



## bjbarker (Dec 31, 2006)

It would be nice to see ASA grow to accomadate everyone in amature classes and have 4-5 Regional tournaments in the South, North, West, and East, then have a classic in the middle of the country. With all the winners in their class shooting for the SOY. Have 1-2 of the tournaments be Pro-Ams in each region. I know, can't work, just dreaming. 

P.S> I might go to 2-3 Pro-Ams this year.


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

bjbarker said:


> It would be nice to see ASA grow to accomadate everyone in amature classes and have 4-5 Regional tournaments in the South, North, West, and East, then have a classic in the middle of the country. With all the winners in their class shooting for the SOY. Have 1-2 of the tournaments be Pro-Ams in each region. I know, can't work, just dreaming.
> 
> P.S> I might go to 2-3 Pro-Ams this year.


Not a bad idea....


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

Devine Shot said:


> Not a bad idea....


Not a bad idea at all. I actually had been thinking something along the same line just not as large. I was thinking an East/West scenario with London, Augusta, and Florida being the East; Metro, Paris, and W Monroe as the West. Have the classic somewhere in the N MS/Al or W TN area. Top 5 or 10, or even a percentage of the class, from each side in each class are peer grouped and points reset to have a chance at the title at the classic. Similar to the Nascar chase format, with only one event to get it done.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I personally wish they would have chosen a place in NC or SC. Just me though. shoots in the same place will be a little annoying for some. But like said earlier, we got somewhere to shoot.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

hophunt said:


> Not a bad idea at all. I actually had been thinking something along the same line just not as large. I was thinking an East/West scenario with London, Augusta, and Florida being the East; Metro, Paris, and W Monroe as the West. Have the classic somewhere in the N MS/Al or W TN area. Top 5 or 10, or even a percentage of the class, from each side in each class are peer grouped and points reset to have a chance at the title at the classic. Similar to the Nascar chase format, with only one event to get it done.


you have to include federation shooters that only qualify at the state level.other than that i like the format.does anyone what is required by asa to have a national event?


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

That sucks, I hated LA last year, I had already planned not to go back if the classic was there. I miss the MI shoot. It looks like they would try to go a little bit further north. I can understand southern shoots early in the year bec. of the warmer weather. Who on earth would ever want to go back to LA in that heat! I guess that is two less shoots for me as well. TX and LA


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

Interesting. I never thought I'd see a Pro - Am and the Classic at the same place, but perhaps that's all Mike could come up with for now. Maybe next year will have a more centralized location like Missouri or nothern Mississippi. I really liked the West Monroe site. It was very nice and while the road construction was a bit of a hassle, that is only temporary.


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

12sonly said:


> you have to include federation shooters that only qualify at the state level.other than that i like the format.does anyone what is required by asa to have a national event?


Federation would still be allowed to participate in the classic. I would say qualification to shoot the classic does not change, just the process for determining final SOY standings. As it is now, federation shooters who choose to attend the classic but not shoot leadup pro-ams are not in contention for SOY anyway. I think this would help alot of shooters financially, while providing many the opportunity to contend for the title. It would also, as mentioned earlier, level the field so to speak, so that shooters who have the time and cash to make to all pro-ams do not have as much of an advantage over the rest of the crowd. Plus it would add a bit more excitement to the classic for all classes. Atleast I think so.

This would make for a good poll to see what the shooters think of such a system. Would they be more inclined to attend pro-ams and the classic regardless of location if they did not have to attend as many to be eligible for SOY?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I dont understand why asa wants to have 2 shoots at the same site unless they could not get anything else, its not worth me using 72 hrs of vacation just to shoot 3 asa tourneys!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

12sonly said:


> you have to include federation shooters that only qualify at the state level.other than that i like the format.does anyone what is required by asa to have a national event?


All you have to do is call the office and speak to Mike, he'll give you the rundown. 770-795-0232


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Devine Shot said:


> One thing to keep in mind I do believe Texas has had the best attendance for like three years in a row. Not sure about last year and being OK and TX having the two largest federations it looks like he has made a business decision./QUOTE]
> but how many of the texas/oklahoma members attend the pro/ams? just wondering...
> i would guess if an area wanted a pro/am they'd have to meet the physical requirements for ranges and vendor space and some $$$$ to sweeten the pot. imho the entry fees cover the class payouts and the profit comes from vendors and host cities.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I think the core of the shooters actually come from Florida/Georgia/Tennesse/Alabama/North/South Carolina ..as to the Pro/Am ...This is my opinion though


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Not a bad idea.\

I will be lucky if I make 2 of the pro/ams this year.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Putting on an ASA pro/am is hard work. To answer the one question about what is required.... lots of hotels within 20 or so minutes from the shoot site, lots of parking (dry parking- ex:Oak Ridge), preferably an indoor building for the vendors and possibly the shootdown AND most importantly a city with an active chamber of commerce or vsitors/event group that will work out all the small details for the ASA such as water, portapotties, etc. 

I have no standing with ASA but I would be willing to bet that if you had all of the above Mike T would be more than willing to talk to you and your city representatives. When we took the group over from the Columbus, GA Sports and Events council we had folks from home tell us five minutes after the meeting that Columbus will never have a Pro/Am. Columbus will not support it. Well we had one for about 6 years and two one year (Katrina washed out the first year in Mississippi). 

Come up with an area for 2012 and present it to ASA and be prepared to cut about 12 ranges worth of lanes. Its easy to sit behind a computer and talk about this org or that but it is very difficult to coordinate one of these shoots. Promise.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Brian from GA said:


> Putting on an ASA pro/am is hard work. To answer the one question about what is required.... lots of hotels within 20 or so minutes from the shoot site, lots of parking (dry parking- ex:Oak Ridge), preferably an indoor building for the vendors and possibly the shootdown AND most importantly a city with an active chamber of commerce or vsitors/event group that will work out all the small details for the ASA such as water, portapotties, etc.
> 
> I have no standing with ASA but I would be willing to bet that if you had all of the above Mike T would be more than willing to talk to you and your city representatives. When we took the group over from the Columbus, GA Sports and Events council we had folks from home tell us five minutes after the meeting that Columbus will never have a Pro/Am. Columbus will not support it. Well we had one for about 6 years and two one year (Katrina washed out the first year in Mississippi).
> 
> Come up with an area for 2012 and present it to ASA and be prepared to cut about 12 ranges worth of lanes. Its easy to sit behind a computer and talk about this org or that but it is very difficult to coordinate one of these shoots. Promise.


So very true, Brian......This isn't like a I have a club with land and hold a shoot....>THERE is a lot of LOGISTICS that come into play


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree with you, lots of shooters from fl,nc,sc,ga and tn


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Brian from GA said:


> Putting on an ASA pro/am is hard work. To answer the one question about what is required.... lots of hotels within 20 or so minutes from the shoot site, lots of parking (dry parking- ex:Oak Ridge), preferably an indoor building for the vendors and possibly the shootdown AND most importantly a city with an active chamber of commerce or vsitors/event group that will work out all the small details for the ASA such as water, portapotties, etc.
> 
> I have no standing with ASA but I would be willing to bet that if you had all of the above Mike T would be more than willing to talk to you and your city representatives. When we took the group over from the Columbus, GA Sports and Events council we had folks from home tell us five minutes after the meeting that Columbus will never have a Pro/Am. Columbus will not support it. Well we had one for about 6 years and two one year (Katrina washed out the first year in Mississippi).
> 
> Come up with an area for 2012 and present it to ASA and be prepared to cut about 12 ranges worth of lanes. Its easy to sit behind a computer and talk about this org or that but it is very difficult to coordinate one of these shoots. Promise.


well said!!!


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

I would love to shoot the world shoot for the IBO...you would think that would be in the middle of the us, but it is in NY. ASA runs everything right, I bet there were good reasons for this decision


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

It's bad for the shooters in the north, they have to drive long hours to go to an ASA shoot,5 hours or longer.It would be nice to see more farther North .


----------



## BADARCHERMAN (Jan 5, 2005)

Attendance will be down x 2


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Devine Shot said:


> One thing to keep in mind I do believe Texas has had the best attendance for like three years in a row.


Yeah not sure about this, using the info on the ASA website for 2010 Texas was behind Illinois and Kentucky (which happen to be the farthest north).


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Brian from GA said:


> Putting on an ASA pro/am is hard work. To answer the one question about what is required.... lots of hotels within 20 or so minutes from the shoot site, lots of parking (dry parking- ex:Oak Ridge), preferably an indoor building for the vendors and possibly the shootdown AND most importantly a city with an active chamber of commerce or vsitors/event group that will work out all the small details for the ASA such as water, portapotties, etc.
> 
> I have no standing with ASA but I would be willing to bet that if you had all of the above Mike T would be more than willing to talk to you and your city representatives. When we took the group over from the Columbus, GA Sports and Events council we had folks from home tell us five minutes after the meeting that Columbus will never have a Pro/Am. Columbus will not support it. Well we had one for about 6 years and two one year (Katrina washed out the first year in Mississippi).
> 
> Come up with an area for 2012 and present it to ASA and be prepared to cut about 12 ranges worth of lanes. Its easy to sit behind a computer and talk about this org or that but it is very difficult to coordinate one of these shoots. Promise.


 i am in the the process of talking to a couple of people that have some influence in the area i live to see if there would be any interest, and go from there.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I would rather see a asa shoot north than go to the same place twice


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

That stinks for the groups of us that come from WI. Not a one of the groups I travel with were in LA because of the ride. We try to shoot all of them but take that ride twice in one year plus FL. I don't think we will attend all of them again this year looks like maybe 3 this year. We like how ASA is ran but we may have to switch to IBO.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Well for every person they make unhappy they probably make two more happy so let the whinning continuec: It will be in a different location in 2012 I guess you guys can see if they make you happy then. It is what it is either go or don't. For us who are glad that its there we will go and enjoy it.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

wonder what the reason of going there twice is though?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

pseshooter300 said:


> wonder what the reason of going there twice is though?


If I had to guess, they had to come up with someplace fairly quickly in order to set the schedule. The Mississippi shoot has never really been replaced, it was in Columbus this year, but that land is no longer available. LA has the facilities, and I think the weather will be much better early in the year.


----------



## OT3D (Jul 15, 2008)

pseshooter300 said:


> wonder what the reason of going there twice is though?


ASA is in it to make money. While I suspect the entry fees total to a substantial amount, I am also fairly certain that the fees from vendors and the money put forth by the local community represent a far greater sum. For these relatively small communities selling out 800 or so motel rooms, adding another 1500 or so people into the resturants, and putting more people into local retail stores is a real boon. I suspect ASA can get a pretty good sum of money from the local Chamber of Commerce, or other local groups, to make that happen. 

That money goes directly to ASA and I really doubt if any of it goes toward the shooters payouts.

I'm not saying there's anything wrong with that. Look at what the NFL must get for selling the Super Bowl. Another example would be what cities have to offer to get a major PGA tour event. What I am saying is that maybe West Monroe made an offer that ASA couldn't turn down.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

*Great idea*



bjbarker said:


> It would be nice to see ASA grow to accomadate everyone in amature classes and have 4-5 Regional tournaments in the South, North, West, and East, then have a classic in the middle of the country. With all the winners in their class shooting for the SOY. Have 1-2 of the tournaments be Pro-Ams in each region. I know, can't work, just dreaming.
> 
> P.S> I might go to 2-3 Pro-Ams this year.


This should be pitched to the ASA. Something like that
Would help alot of people out who want to contend for
Shooter of the year but live too far in either direction.


----------



## bjbarker (Dec 31, 2006)

On one of the other threads someone was saying that I bet you boys from NC, VA, Tenn, SC would not be whinning if we had 2 shoots close to us and...*HE IS ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!*. Does that make if fair to shooters in other parts of the country NO! We all just want to be able to compete, but are unable to because of location of the tournaments d/t time, fiances or work. If the ASA did not put on such great tournaments this would be a non-issue.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

bjbarker said:


> On one of the other threads someone was saying that I bet you boys from NC, VA, Tenn, SC would not be whinning if we had 2 shoots close to us and...*HE IS ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!*. Does that make if fair to shooters in other parts of the country NO! We all just want to be able to compete, but are unable to because of location of the tournaments d/t time, fiances or work. If the ASA did not put on such great tournaments this would be a non-issue.


I agree with you 100% but before you see asa proams in those areas there is gonna have to be an ASA shooter base. Build up the programs there in those surrounding states and I guarantee you that your wish will come true. Good luck.
Jame


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

HokieArcher said:


> Yeah not sure about this, using the info on the ASA website for 2010 Texas was behind Illinois and Kentucky (which happen to be the farthest north).


You forgot to add the rest of that statement. "Not sure about last year" the three previous years were the top performers as far as attendance. Like I have said in all my post it would of been nice to go further North with it. That was probably not an option this year maybe next year. 

The main point a lot of us western (central)guys have been trying to make is we have become to get real creative as far as making it to these shoots for many years with having only one shoot anywhere near us. So hopefully before just throwing up your hands and saying we not going to make any of them is give it some time and find a group to ride with and split the cost 4 ways and the cost is really not bad. The only bad part is being on the road so long, but with a group it can be some real fun times. I am really sure that this being in LA twice is a one year deal. Does it suck, yes for many reasons, is it the worst thing in the world no. Please try and work out some cost effective travels and come have some fun in the world of 3D Archery.

We personally travel 4 to 6 persons and pull a pop up camper that cost from 15 dollars to 25 dollars a night. Gas 4 - 6 ways and pretty easy on the pocket book. Just a thought because it is worth it shooting this great sport.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Missed that part of your post, sorry about that.

I am planning on making all of them this year and I have basically said what you did in your post. I love to shoot and I will travel wherever ASA is gonna be, just wish it wasn't the same place twice.


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

HokieArcher said:


> Missed that part of your post, sorry about that.
> 
> I am planning on making all of them this year and I have basically said what you did in your post. I love to shoot and I will travel wherever ASA is gonna be, just wish it wasn't the same place twice.


Completely agree with you, and the whole post was not directed towards you. I just hope the guys that are saying there is no way to make it will talk with others and find a way to make it. I understand if finances are tight just hope we keep good numbers this year, I feel confident they do not plan on making this a two stop site every year. 

Hope you guys are having a great hunting season.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

12sonly said:


> i am in the the process of talking to a couple of people that have some influence in the area i live to see if there would be any interest, and go from there.


 ASA can provide numbers of hotel nights, money spent per weekend etc that may sway their decision. When we took the folks from Columbus they were kind of "oh yeah sounds okay." Once we got there and they saw the number of people and the organization of the shoot they were like "We have got to this in Columbus."


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

3Dblackncamo said:


> I would rather see a asa shoot north than go to the same place twice


Me Too!!! If you wanted to shoot all of them hell, you are going basically to or through W. Monroe 3-times and almost back-to-back:thumbs_do:yuck: Oh well, I won't be shooting Paris or I won't be shooting W.Monroe..I can appreciate logistics. In my opinion, it will ruin attendance at one or several venues. To much grumbling for it to be good.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I would imagine the NC, SC, VA & TN shoots that won't drive to W Monroe probably wouldn't drive to MI, IN, WI or MN for a tournament either. Not picking on you guys but history has shown that ASA tournaments that are held north of the Ohio River(Metropolis excluded yet Metropolis was once dropped due to low turnout) have much smaller turnouts than in the south. There was a ProAm in Indiana in '97 that didn't draw very well, 3 in Michigan that never drew more than 800, another in Indiana in 2003 that was a low turnout and finally 2005 in PA that was short on attendance also. Does anyone remember the old Cabelas NABH tour? They shot in NB, MN, IL, TX, GA and still never had much more than 5-700 shooters. Mike does an excellent job holding and running tournaments. It is not the end of the world for us to shoot twice in W Monroe. I don't like the long drives either but from where I live the average one way ride is 14+ and I will make all seven shoots.


----------



## yduncan (Aug 2, 2008)

I am glad ASA is having an event or two in Louisiana. I would also like to go to events in Mississippi, Alabama or Tennesse. I cant make all of the shoots but I dont get on here and whine about, I go to the ones I can and enjoy every minute of them.


----------

